# Spetter



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

I lost Spetter 6½ months ago, but it feels like yesterday. He was my baby, a tiny cat, suffering from chronic cat flue, but a little macho man.
The Italian Stallion, we called him. Other cats were twice his size, but he ruled.

Words could not describe how much I miss him, so I made these...


----------

